# lions,cuda and eel oh my



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yupper its the same ol gang..

*music and video provide by innes*


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

thePACK© said:


> yupper its the same ol gang..
> 
> *music and video provide by innes*


dude, what did u end up doing with the cuda?

**still the greatest video ever put on pfury btw...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha that was awsome.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

love that cuda- fast


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

one very mean cuda i can tell that puffer does not like him much ... very nice and aggressive tank man


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very cool tank. and that cuda is awesome


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Youtube is down


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

pack, have you actually copyrighted your name?


----------

